
What does, “excellent knowledge of Ruby on Rails” means - hellosevengenie
I have been using ruby on rails for 3 years.
In job requirements, I find, &quot;excellent knowledge of Ruby on Rails&quot; . What does it mean?
Does it mean, can create and maintain ruby on rails  project? Or can make GEM like spree , devise, etc.
======
rman666
I would think it means that you can create and maintain a Ruby on Rails
project, since Gems like Devise are normally open source projects. The easiest
way to find out for sure is to read the the job description or apply and ask
the recruiter.

